# Cant get slide off of frame SIG p238 Brand new. Sure i am doing somehing wrong.



## tackstrp (Jan 1, 2010)

Cant get slide off of frame SIG p238 Brand new. Sure i am doing somehing wrong. Instructions say lock slide back, then move the slide release straight down to 6 O'clock

No way maybe if i had a 2 pound hammer. Got to be doing something wrong. Watch a video and guy took the slide stop pin off so fast could not see what he did.

Anyway help appreciated.

Found great video on You tube. Took care of my problem.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

So what was your problem?


----------



## tackstrp (Jan 1, 2010)

*the problem was me*

Did not line the slide stop pin with the notch. Plus, it does not turn down 180 degree as per the instructions. Shame about the video. some one hacked and put a lot of trash on.



VAMarine said:


> So what was your problem?


----------

